# My Dogs



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

This is an oil painting of three of my dogs.
L to R : Karl Brandy Samson.
None of these three guys lived at the same time. 
Karl came from the 'Famous Grouse' line.
Samson was a 'Marbleton' boxer.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Handsome boys.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh wow, did you paint this ?, they all look very handsome.
I like the idea of past dogs in the same painting.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Beth78 said:


> Oh wow, did you paint this ?, they all look very handsome.
> I like the idea of past dogs in the same painting.


Unfortunately, I didn't. It was a local man, who sadly has passed away. But I managed to get all of our dogs except my present younger one either painted or done in charcoal over the years. My avatar shows all my dogs over the years including my present two girls.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

It's a beautiful picture the artist who painted it was so talented


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

When you come into the room no matter what angle you look at the painting you always feel their eyes are following you. One little way of bringing them back to life.


----------



## WELOVEDOGS (May 26, 2020)

Handsome!


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Jim40 said:


> This is an oil painting of three of my dogs.
> L to R : Karl Brandy Samson.
> None of these three guys lived at the same time.
> Karl came from the 'Famous Grouse' line.
> ...


What beautiful dogs. Do you still have Boxers? We had them over 30 years. There is no other breed like them


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Silverdoof said:


> What beautiful dogs. Do you still have Boxers? We had them over 30 years. There is no other breed like them


Yes. Still have two. Delta 13 and a half yrs. Good age. Has arthritis in her spine so isn't good walking or standing for too long but manages. Trixie is 5 and a half, nearly six. She has had various health problems practically since day one. For 1 to 1 and a half years she has had LCH, a progressive disease that shortens the life to about 3 yrs max from diagnoses. No treatment known. She's not in pain meantime. 







Them waiting for a bit of apple


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Jim40 said:


> Yes. Still have two. Delta 13 and a half yrs. Good age. Has arthritis in her spine so isn't good walking or standing for too long but manages. Trixie is 5 and a half, nearly six. She has had various health problems practically since day one. For 1 to 1 and a half years she has had LCH, a progressive disease that shortens the life to about 3 yrs max from diagnoses. No treatment known. She's not in pain meantime.
> View attachment 440631
> 
> Them waiting for a bit of apple




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








My avatar shows all my dogs. Delta bottom left. Trixie (2) bottom right The one in the middle that started it off is Trixie (1). Back in the late 60's.


----------



## Harry Cooper (Jun 2, 2020)

Jim40 said:


> This is an oil painting of three of my dogs.
> L to R : Karl Brandy Samson.
> None of these three guys lived at the same time.
> Karl came from the 'Famous Grouse' line.
> ...


Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

You're an artist!


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

KinoaKiki said:


> You're an artist!


Unfortunately not me. I said earlier post a local man to me did the painting but passed away a while ago now. But thanks all the same. My dogs over the years are in my avatar or previous post.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Forgot to say to @KinoaKiki wellcome to the PF. Dog chat has a lot of nice folk and help a lot.


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

Jim40 said:


> Forgot to say to @KinoaKiki wellcome to the PF. Dog chat has a lot of nice folk and help a lot.


Thank you! I always loved dogs, I will post some pictures and videos of mine in the future!


----------



## Mary 562 (Oct 31, 2020)

They are literary so handsome.


----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

What a great tribute. Very well done!


----------

